# any surefire M2 fans?



## benchmade_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

well guys you maybe wondering why i keep asking about light it's becuase i finally have a little money to get one. well i am thinking about the surefire M2 now cuz i have loved the light ever since i saw it on surefires old website it was even a competitior to when i got my U2. so do all of you that have one like it? i like the idea of a non-turbo shock isolated bezel since i have the m3t i now would like a smaller shock isolated one. so what do you like about it and please tell me what you have put your through.

thanks,

David Miller


----------



## cy (Dec 24, 2006)

M2's are excellent! here's one with a laser inside...


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

WOW cy you put a laser in yours! i bet that voids that warranty!


----------



## :)> (Dec 24, 2006)

The M2 is a bullet proof light and it will stand up to a ton of abuse. It fits perfect in my hand for use with a handgun and it should be more waterproof than the lower end Surefire lights.

It is typical of the Surefire lights for output but there is an extra benefit. You can run the G&P 9V bulb with it and use 2 x RCR123's for more output and rechargeability. Very nice set up. 

One more nice thing is that you can get an adapter from Lighthound and run it off of 2 x 17500 for more runtime. This is a great combination as the light that the G&P bulb puts out with rechargeables seems to be nicer than the light from the P91. 

I am a bigger fan of LED's now than incandescent so it would not be my first choice, but if you appreciate incancescent lights, then it is a top choice!

-Goatee


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

yes > i do seem to like the incandecent more than the leds, i dont know why as last year i swore to never pic up a stinky incandecnt again cuz i went through 5 bulbs in my g2 and only one was my fualt. but then once i got my U2 i dont know why but i started liking incadecents more and more again. so i sold my u2 and got a m3t. but i did consider just bying a KL3 head and trying buy a m2/l5/c2 body and stick it on that but i like incandecent head I THINK.
and i have always loved the m2 look so when i got some money the first light that came to mind was the M2. so i am looking for you guys to seal the deal on me getting one by convicing me i am making the right choice.

thanks!


----------



## :)> (Dec 24, 2006)

I can't think of a better 2 x 123 incandescent light. It is adaptable to different configurations like a KT1 w/the N2 and the 2 x RCR123 batteries or it will accept a KL5 or a KL3 among other combinations. 

It is only a couple of clicks away and now, there is a new head design that you can see at www.tadgear.com 

Share your thoughts after you get it!

-Goatee


----------



## carrot (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't like the looks of the new design.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 25, 2006)

carrot said:


> I don't like the looks of the new design.


sadley me neather:candle: so i am going to talk to steven a tactical supply and see if he has any of the older stock ones, if he doesnt i dont know what i will do:sigh:


----------



## leukos (Dec 25, 2006)

benchmade boy,

Why not just get an M3 bezel and lamps for your M3T?


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 25, 2006)

leukos said:


> benchmade boy,
> 
> Why not just get an M3 bezel and lamps for your M3T?


i could... but then i wouldnt get the joy of waiting for a new light to come in. and i will have a long range light and a medium to close range light. and i am trying to collect all the mellenium light (excluding for now the M1). and i have the money so why not get it?

thanks!


----------



## Size15's (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a deep respect for the durability and resistance to abuse that the M2 has. I prefer to run the P61 High Output Lamp Assembly in it because it is a large flashlight for two-SF123As and if you don't need it for your harsh work (or hobby) then there are smaller, more light-weight SureFires such as the G2.

I like the new M2 bezel - it's designed primarily to weigh less for it's role on the popular M95 WeaponLight. I like the styling of it too.

Al


----------



## dizzy (Dec 25, 2006)

Size15's said:


> I like the new M2 bezel - it's designed primarily to weigh less for it's role on the popular M95 WeaponLight. I like the styling of it too.
> 
> Al



I think the new design is much more modern looking and it WILL be the next Surefire I will buy. I think it will take more abuse without the cooling fins and the tapered head just appeals to me more than the squarish old style.

Thanks for the link to tadgear so I could see another picture of the new design.


----------



## rcashel11 (Dec 25, 2006)

The new M2 bezel should be an improved version over its predecessor, but I like the older style better.


----------



## Xrunner (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm with Al, I used the M2 w/ P61 for years and it was/is a great light. I still use the same M2 but run a KL3 these days. I'm not sure what I think of the new design yet as I haven't gotten to use one yet.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 25, 2006)

I've got an M2 that also runs a P61. In a collection of incans and LEDs it is still a favorite. As noted by Size15's it is a rugged, almost overbuilt light. I have it in my pack whenever I hike, climb, or geocache as I know it will be there in working order if I need it. 

My recommendation to newbies is to pick up an L5 and an M2 bezel plus a P61. With Surefire legos I'm going to pick up a P90 compatible bulb and use my Detonator extender with it.

In summary, IMHO, it is a rugged, solid light with a lot of expandability options. I really love it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 25, 2006)

Does the M2 issolated bezel move the bulb further away from the window than a C2 bezel. I have used the older issolated SF bezel with the 6P and 9P and have noticed reduced overall light output using bounce and lightmeter. The obvious differences in standard 6P, 9P bezels from issolated bezel was that the bulb is further away from the window using the issolated bezel. I am aware that all C series bezels are the same.

Bill


----------



## :)> (Dec 25, 2006)

I agree with Chronos. Buying the L5 and then the bezel and lamp for to make the M2 is the way to go. This is a cheaper alternative to purchasing the M2 and then buying the KL5 head.

Regarding the output reduction due to the greater distance to the window. I have noticed this too, and I agree that there is a reduction in output versus the same lamp in the G2, 6P, C2 etc. 

-Goatee


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 25, 2006)

:)> said:


> I agree with Chronos. Buying the L5 and then the bezel and lamp for to make the M2 is the way to go. This is a cheaper alternative to purchasing the M2 and then buying the KL5 head.


but a KL5 is a lot easier to come by then a m2 bezel. and i think if i go led then i will go with a KL3 anyway.

thanks for all the great advice so far!


----------



## jsr (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a C2 with an M2 head, does that count? I loved my C2 when I got it. Then, I saw a CPFer was selling an M2 head and I love the way the M2 head looks...just beefy, so I picked it up and have had it on my C2 ever since. I run a Wolf-Eyes 9V LA in it (with a Detonator extender) that's much brigther than a P90. Great light and beam. Hefty and beefy feeling. Just get it, you won't regret it, especially if you're a SF fan (which it seems you are).


----------



## UVvis (Dec 28, 2006)

I guess I have to be the voice of dissent.

I really don't like the feel of the body of the C2/M2 lights. I would rather the M2 be based of a Z2 body. I don't much care for the pocket clip and would like the rubber piece to have a more round and larger grip to it.

That said, I really do like the bezels and durability of these class of lights. They are my favorite 6v incandescent lights.


----------



## firefly99 (Dec 29, 2006)

Can someone please advise if the SF M2 has a built in barrier to stop the battery from moving forward and squeeze the LA ? 

Does it come with a tailcap lanyard kit ?

Thanks.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 29, 2006)

firefly99 said:


> Can someone please advise if the SF M2 has a built in barrier to stop the battery from moving forward and squeeze the LA ?
> 
> Does it come with a tailcap lanyard kit ?
> 
> Thanks.


no it does not have the built in barrier only the M6 has that to my knowledge, and yes the M2 does come witha lanyard and lanyard ring.


----------



## digitaleos (Dec 29, 2006)

benchmade_boy, 

I may have another option for you, I just recently purchased a LU60A kit from Surefire to mod my E2D. The price from Surefire is $78, it includes the HAIII Black M2 Bezel, an E2C adapter and a P60 LA.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 29, 2006)

digitaleos said:


> benchmade_boy,
> 
> I may have another option for you, I just recently purchased a LU60A kit from Surefire to mod my E2D. The price from Surefire is $78, it includes the HAIII Black M2 Bezel, an E2C adapter and a P60 LA.


wow man that looks really nice. thanks for the tip i will have to keep that in mind. can you get the natural color? 

again thanks!


----------



## digitaleos (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you can only get it in the black, as this is a conversion kit for the Scout Light that uses the KL4, and I have only ever seen them in black.


Chris


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 29, 2006)

digitaleos said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only get it in the black, as this is a conversion kit for the Scout Light that uses the KL4, and I have only ever seen them in black.
> 
> 
> Chris


i think the lu60a is only avialable in black but i think the lu60 is in regular HA. hhmmm now my mind is going


----------



## Size15's (Dec 29, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> i think the lu60a is only avialable in black but i think the lu60 is in regular HA. hhmmm now my mind is going



That's correct:
LU60A (Black HA) for the ScoutLight (also Black HA)
LU60 (HA, natural) for the Millennium Series universal WeaponLights (also HA, natural)


----------



## Danbo (Dec 29, 2006)

I had an M2, but traded it off to a friend. Then, I ended up buying the L5 Lumamax. Then, my friend bought a KL3 head for his(once mine) M2 and I somehow ended up with the M2 head again. ??? How, I don't recall, but I got it back on another trade. 

Since that M2 head was just sitting on the table unloved and unused, I felt it needed to be put to good use. That M2 head is now in the hands of Milkyspit, who is using it to mod my L2. It's gonna have a custom large reflector and a LuxV WWOS emitter.  I can't wait to see this one! Imagine, if you will, a Surefire L2 with a turbo head.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 30, 2006)

well guys i traded my surefire L1 to chronos for a lu60+ an a12 +and a19 and i already have a p60 and a m-series tailcap so basically an m2 that is a little better since it can stop the batteries from hitting the lamp when i drop it, unlike the m2 where it can hit the batts. now i need to sell or trade my surefire 3dl so i can get a regular m2 body to go with every thing.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 31, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> lu60+m2 bezel


The LU60 features an "M2" bezel so are you saying you got two M2 bezels?


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 31, 2006)

Size15's said:


> The LU60 features an "M2" bezel so are you saying you got two M2 bezels?


no i did not get two bezels but when chronos was offering it for sale he was NOT offering the m2 bezel with it. but i convinced him to keep the detonator he was including and throw in the m2 bezel instead.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 31, 2006)

So he was selling the LU60 Adapter Collar and the Lamp Assembly then?
But regardless, you don't need to write "LU60+M2 bezel" since the LU60 comes with the M2 bezel. It's like writing "M2+M2 bezel" or "M6+Millennium TurboHead"


----------



## Skyline (Dec 31, 2006)

I've had my Surefire M2 and I like it quite a lot. Finding a small sized nylon holster for it is impossible though -- all the available ones are quite bulky. As such, the FM67 Beam Cover is a great accessory for protecting the lens. The light has quite a heft to it, and feels completely bulletproof. It actually feels the sturdiest compared to my M3 and M6. It's probably because it's so much smaller than the other two.

Personally speaking, I prefer the G2Z as it offers 95% of the M2's capabilities in a much lighter, thinner package that fits nicely in a RipOffs holster. However, if you must have it all and you don't care about size or weight, the M2 is king.


----------



## troller_cpf (Dec 3, 2009)

I love the M2! It's bezel is just so much more bigger and tougher than the C2 bezel, and I think better looking too!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 3, 2009)

Put a Z48 on it and it really has nice balance in the hand!


----------



## coyote223 (Dec 4, 2009)

Danbo said:


> I had an M2, but traded it off to a friend. Then, I ended up buying the L5 Lumamax. Then, my friend bought a KL3 head for his(once mine) M2 and I somehow ended up with the M2 head again. ??? How, I don't recall, but I got it back on another trade.
> 
> Since that M2 head was just sitting on the table unloved and unused, I felt it needed to be put to good use. That M2 head is now in the hands of Milkyspit, who is using it to mod my L2. It's gonna have a custom large reflector and a LuxV WWOS emitter.  I can't wait to see this one! Imagine, if you will, a Surefire L2 with a turbo head.


 


Wow a Milky Surefire L2 with a turbo head, thats gonna be sweet! :twothumbs


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2009)

kelmo said:


> Put a Z48 on it and it really has nice balance in the hand!


 
Another fan of the M2 with a Z48 on it. Was kinda torn between the pocketability of the C2 bezel with the stock tailcap, and the burly M2 bezel. But when you run the Z48, the M2 is easily one of my favorites.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 6, 2009)

I've always liked the looks of the older M2's, but the light has never been needed by me. I'm not into handheld lights with shock absorbtion. If you drop the light on its side while running, it can still go *poof*. You would have to drop it on the bezel to see the benefit.

To me a C3 with two 17500 sized cells, an unfrosted EO-9 lamp assembly and a stock twisty is a lot more practical as a tough light than an M2 with a P61 and Z48.


----------



## Tim W (Dec 8, 2009)

ampdude said:


> I'm not into handheld lights with shock absorbtion. If you drop the light on its side while running, it can still go *poof*. You would have to drop it on the bezel to see the benefit.




Drop protection is NOT what the shock absorbing system is for.:devil:

The M2 was the first high-quality light I bought and will be the last one to ever go.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 8, 2009)

Tim W said:


> Drop protection is NOT what the shock absorbing system is for.:devil:



I think that goes without saying, hence what I said. I'm not into handheld lights with a shock absorbing system. You can mount the M2 if you want, but it's generally considered a handheld light, not a weapon light.

The M3 is mountable too, but it's not specifically marketed as a weapon light. After all, they both come with lanyards, right?


----------

